# Piedmont ice updates?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm planning on traveling down to Piedmont from Columbus Next Weekend for some ice fishing on the road bed by the Dam IF there is safe ice by next weekend. Is there anyone that lives close to the lake or drives by that area often that can update this thread with ice conditions?

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

If you are talking this coming weekend (1-3 to 1-5) there will be no ice. if I go over to my cottage next week I will update for the following weekend. They have dropped the lake 8' instead of 5' this year. Don't know if that makes a difference in ice fishing, but the ice will be 3' closer to the bottom (LOL).


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Husky Musky said:


> If you are talking this coming weekend (1-3 to 1-5) there will be no ice. if I go over to my cottage next week I will update for the following weekend. They have dropped the lake 8' instead of 5' this year. Don't know if that makes a difference in ice fishing, but the ice will be 3' closer to the bottom (LOL).


It would next weekend, not this coming weekend. If you have any updates next week it's much appreciated!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Any updates on ice conditions at Piedmont?


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Well no one seemed to know the ice conditions at Piedmont so we made the LONG trip to find out. When we got to the lake we were shocked to see no one fishing anywhere. We pulled off to the side of the road where we have parked before when fishing the road bed. Looked down over the bank and could see where someone had drilled about 15 holes that early morning. Went down to check ice thickness and found 3 to 5 inches. But there was some open flowing water about 50 to 75 yards off shore in the area we fished. I was told that was the creek channel area and there was just a couple of inches of ice near it. So if you go be very careful and use your spud bar. As far as I know only 1 small saugeye, 1 bluegill, 1 crappie and 1 white bass were caught. Good luck if you go.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Those were our holes,didn't find anything more than 4in.,wanted to check roadbed but there was only about one and a half in. of ice over the river channel so didn't go out past that.One small eye in the morning was all we got,left and went to another lake. the forecast isn't going to help but maybe we'll get to fish it sometime this winter.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Does anyone on here ever ice fish for Walleyes in the Stocker Island area? There is some nice structure out in that area. Just wondering.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Where is Stocker Island ??


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Stocker Island is the island out east of the ohio state park camp ground. It is a little southeast of the campground boat ramp.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Stocker island is down on the south end of Pymatuming. Don't think I've ever seen an island at Piedmont.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Not unless we've had some volcanic activity....


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Was there yesterday afternoon. Piedmont is covered in ice and the lake level has dropped a bit more. The marina area looks dismal and there wasn't a soul around. If there's work to be done they better get started soon.


----------

